# How to know when to change burr sets



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So I have got 2 grinders a macap M4 and a fracino model T and I have a very small working range from being to fine and choking my shot so sometimes one click or 2 courser and it's a fast fast shot over in 9-15 seconds.

I had heard that this can be a sign that you need to replace the burr set, am I right and should I be looking to replace both burr sets other than the small working range I would say the grinds are reasonable not to clumpy compared to alot of others.

Thanks for any help

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

How old is the Macap M4, did you buy it from new and how many doubles per day do you make from it?


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Its second hand not sure how old it is if I'm honest. I probably go though 1kg of beens a week and I have hade it probably 4-5months

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Take a photo of the burrs, put it up here, and we can advise based on knowledge of its history and physical appearance.........You may well need new (genuine) burrs.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

By genuine I guess you mean like original OEM burrs rather then then a set made by some generic manufacture

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It could be burr alignment. Out of kilter burrs can also do the same thing. Open it up, take pics of the burrs. But when you have cleaned the interior out, get a dry wipe marker and coat both burrs with it before you put it back together. Then you run the grinder and vary carefully wind it finer until the burrs just start to touch. Shut it off, then open it again, look at both burrs. If there's an alignment issue, you'll see it with uneven ink removal. Even tho dry wipe is non-toxic, you will want to bin the first few shots after this.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sam_d said:


> By genuine I guess you mean like original OEM burrs rather then then a set made by some generic manufacture
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


 Yes, I can't remember if Italmill makes their burrs for them, but even if they do, it might well be to a copyright pattern etc..


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I will have a look at doing this in the week as I only have Sharpie or other permanent markers and I don't fancy removing the burrs twice this week haha but I will get a dry wipe marker and take them apart with plenty of pics

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Do you not recommend buying generic burr sets that are compatible then? Or would it possibly be worth buying a set of coated burrs for more money etc

I'm not well versed in burr sets and what I should / shouldn't be spending or waisting my money on lol.

I appreciate your help hear as there are a massive array of burr sets I have seen some Sharpened Titanium burrs about twice as much as the standard burr sets but again I duno if the extra 20-30 quid is worth while or not

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sam_d said:


> Do you not recommend buying generic burr sets that are compatible then? Or would it possibly be worth buying a set of coated burrs for more money etc
> 
> I'm not well versed in burr sets and what I should / shouldn't be spending or waisting my money on lol.
> 
> I appreciate your help hear as there are a massive array of burr sets I have seen some Sharpened Titanium burrs about twice as much as the standard burr sets but again I duno if the extra 20-30 quid is worth while or not


 In my personal experience with a reasonable number of grinders (don't know about others), generic burr sets are not as good as OEM ones and in some cases can be quite poor. With a grinder like the M4, it's probably not worth going beyond the OEM burrset. If you want to go further, then upgrade the grinder...again others may disagree, I can only speak for my experience.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> In my personal experience with a reasonable number of grinders (don't know about others), generic burr sets are not as good as OEM ones and in some cases can be quite poor. With a grinder like the M4, it's probably not worth going beyond the OEM burrset. If you want to go further, then upgrade the grinder...again others may disagree, I can only speak for my experience.


@DavecUK 
I was meaning to ask you, you said to upgrade the grinder if I will planning on going beyond the OEM burr set. Would this still stand if I bought the mirocmetric adjustment parts, so it's not a stepped grinder anymore. Is it just not capable of stepping up the grind quality massively by the micrometric adjustment and those titanium burr or is it all a waste of time as I was planning on dropping some money to convert the M4 from a stepped to a stepless grinder hoping this would help dramatically with shot times falling where I want them and I was also hoping the DavecUK titanium burrs might help increase the grind quality and less clumping more fluffy grounds etc.

Again I appreciate your input, advice and experience

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's tricky, you could try the micrometric adjustment on the MC4, see how you get on. I suspect it won't make a huge difference but I don't know for sure?


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

My biggest problem at the moment is a change of one step can take a shot running out at 15seconds up to 40-50seconds or even choke my machine entirely. If I get my shots running at 28-34 seconds I consider myself lucky lol.

but yeh it can be quite inconsistent and hard to dial a shot in, this led me to believe it may need now burrs and if the titanium burrs were worth it I would spend the extra 10-15quid on them also putting the micrometric adjustment would get rid of the problem of extremely to quick and extremely to slow with just one step

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As @DavecUK said earlier, a photo showing the burr condition would be helpful.

I personally would not go further than OEM burr's. The micro adjustment could make quite a difference from the steps.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Ok so I have a couple of pics of the top and bottom burrs then I coloured the outer edge of the burrs and took a picture of just the top burr as they looked the same after chirping them. As you will see the burrs have a few chips and flat spots, they are also quite dull to the touch I was expecting them to feel at least a little sharp. So definitely new set of burrs are needed

Asfor the alignment, how do you go about re-aligning them as I have no idea how to do this












































Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The burrs look to still have some life in them, although someone has been using them who perhaps doesn't check their beans for stones before tipping them into the grinder.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

They do feel really really blunt.

How do I also check for the alignment or how do I just start from scratch and re set the alignment?

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

You just did check the alignment, and from my inexperienced eye, the places where the marker has rubbed off look pretty well even, though you could tell better in person.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh right thanks I didn't know that was how you check it lol

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The idea is, that if the burrs are unevenly mounted, that you'll spot places where the marker isn't rubbed off, which means that spot is lower than the high point.

At which point you add a layer of foil under that low point, and try again until the marker rubs off evenly all around the burr.


----------

